# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Brizi, multimedia system for drones and hybrid drone, Brizi Inc., Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Brizi Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Toronto startup targets brands with 'world's first' social drone"

by Anwar Ali
May 28, 2015

----------

